# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Thuraya [Alex, Αλέξανδρος, Βασιλική Κ]

## Espresso Venezia

Με αφορμή τα πολύ όμορφα βιντεάκια που μας παρουσίασε σήμερα ο *giorgos....* σε _αυτό το ποστ_, να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα για το _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ το οποίο εμφανίζεται στο τέλος του πρώτου βίντεο αλλά και σε ολόκληρο το δεύτερο.

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1970_ στο ναυπηγείο _Ν. Σάββα_ στο Νέο Ικόνιο με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ_, αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 3535_ και αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 7102704_. Πρέπει αρκετά γρήγορα να μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ_, όνομα με το οποίο δούλεψε στις γραμμές του Ευβοικού και κυρίως σε αυτή της Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού μέχρι το _2005_ όταν αποδρομολογήθηκε οριστικά, λόγω και συμπλήρωσης 35ετίας (Μάρτιος 2005) αλλά και πώλησης του σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού.

Μετονομάστηκε αρχικά σε _ALEX_ υπό σημαία Βόρειας Κορέας, και αναχώρησε από την χώρα μας λίγους μήνες αργότερα, τον Ιούλιο του 2005, για το Ομάν όπου μετονομάστηκε σε _THURAYA_ και με αυτό το όνομα συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται εκεί μέχρι και σήμερα.

Να δούμε και ένα όμορφο screenshot που μπόρεσα να πάρω από τα βίντεο, με το πλοίο στο Ομάν.

01.jpg

----------


## waterman

γραμμή Shannah - Mesariah, ΟΜΑΝ

μάλιστα ένα από τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ ανοικτού τύπου ήταν το πρωήν ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ (γραμμή Ωροπού) με τωρινό όνομα THURAYA - επιπλέον στοιχεία: http://eretrianews.gr/2013/05/27/%CF...4%CE%B7%CF%82/

DSC_0756.JPGDSC_0813.JPGDSC_0818.JPGDSC_0820.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε για το πρώην _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ της Ερέτριας υπάρχει δικό του θέμα στο φόρουμ, _εδώ_, όπου μπορείς να διαβάσεις περισσότερα ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία από το site στο οποίο μας παρέπεμψες, καθώς να δεις και ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιντεάκι του από το Ομάν.

----------


## waterman

Ευχαριστώ για τον σύνδεσμο. Ήμουν άτυχος και σε κανένα δρομολόγιο δεν πετυχα τον Αλέξανδρο. Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να σταθώ πιο τυχερός!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να ζήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε.

04-08-2015.jpg

Το πλοίο βυθίστηκε τον φετινό Αύγουστο _(4/8/2015)_, σε ταξίδι του από το Ομάν (Shannah) προς το νησί _Masirah_. Το συμβάν σύμφωνα με τις αρχές οφείλετο σε υπερφόρτωση και κακή διανομή του βάρους των οχημάτων. Το πλοίο μετέφερε εννέα φορτηγά με πίσσα, επτά αυτοκίνητα και επιβάτες και άρχισε να βυθίζεται μέσα σε 30 λεπτά αφού είχε σαλπάρει. Οι 35 επιβάτες και τα πέντε μέλη του πληρώματος διεσώθησαν και παρελήφθησαν από άλλα διερχόμενα φέρρυ.

Η συνέχεια πάντως ήταν ανάλογη παρομοιών ελληνικών (και όχι μόνο) περιπτώσεων. Οι γνωστές δηλαδή "μουρμούρες" για ελλειπείς κανονισμούς ασφαλείας, και οι -επίσης γνωστές- ανάλογες διαβεβαιώσεις του κράτους και της πλοιοκτήτριας για .....υψηλά στάνταρ ασφάλειας και μελλοντικές αναβαθμίσεις του πορθμειακής γραμμής που συνδέει το νησί Masirah με την ηπειρωτική χώρα.

Αναλυτικότερα η είδηση και φωτογραφίες _ΕΔΩ_, _ΕΔΩ_ και _ΕΔΩ_, αλλά και ένα μικρό βίντεο _ΕΔΩ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατόπιν .....πολύμηνων και εξαντλητικών συσκέψεων, διασκέψεων και διαβουλεύσεων  :Tears Of Joy: , είμεθα πλέον σε θέση να προβούμε με μεγάλη βεβαιότητα στην αναγνώριση του "μυστηριώδους" πλοίου ανοικτού τύπου που είχαμε δει πριν από καιρό σε καρτ ποστάλ δεμένο στην παραλία της Χαλκίδας.

Postcard.jpg

Τότε πιστεύαμε (ή μάλλον πιό σωστά πίστευα) ότι επρόκειτο για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ - ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ (είχε γίνει και _σχετική συζήτηση_ στο θέμα του), πλέον όμως μπορώ να πω ότι κατά 99% είναι το πλοίο του παρόντος θέματος, το _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ της Ερέτριας, πριν μετασκευαστεί και διαφοροποιηθούν τα πλαινά ανοίγματα (παράθυρα) στο επίπεδο του γκαράζ.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα προσθέσω και εγώ στο θέμα μια πόζα του ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ, αλιευμένη παλιότερα από το ebay

alexandrs.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να ζήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε.
> 
> 04-08-2015.jpg
> 
> Το πλοίο βυθίστηκε τον φετινό Αύγουστο _(4/8/2015)_, σε ταξίδι του από το Ομάν (Shannah) προς το νησί _Masirah_. Το συμβάν σύμφωνα με τις αρχές οφείλετο σε υπερφόρτωση και κακή διανομή του βάρους των οχημάτων. Το πλοίο μετέφερε εννέα φορτηγά με πίσσα, επτά αυτοκίνητα και επιβάτες και άρχισε να βυθίζεται μέσα σε 30 λεπτά αφού είχε σαλπάρει. Οι 35 επιβάτες και τα πέντε μέλη του πληρώματος διεσώθησαν και παρελήφθησαν από άλλα διερχόμενα φέρρυ.


Από ότι φαίνεται οι "αθάνατες Ελληνικές παντόφλες" είναι πράγματι .....αθάνατες !!!!!

Αν και τα δημοσιεύματα στα οποία είχαμε αναφερθεί πριν δύο χρόνια έκαναν σαφώς λόγο για βύθιση του πλοίου, τελικά φαίνεται ότι "την γλύτωσε". Σε φωτό από το flickr, με παρατιθέμενη χρονολογία λήψης τον _Σεπτέμβριο 2016_, διακρίνουμε το φέρρυ (σε δεύτερο πλάνο) _στο λιμάνι Masirah του Ομάν_.

----------


## npapad

Λίγα στοιχεία για το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ./ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ από το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) και τον Lloyd's Register 1979-80.
Some info about VASSILIKI K./ALEXANDROS from my brother Emmanouil Papadakis' (emmpapad) archive and the 1979-80 edition of Lloyd's Register.

IMO 7102704, built 1970 (N. Savvas Shipyard, Eleusis), 545 gt, call sign SV3265, Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 3535 - Class B), 57 m X 10,39 m.
2 oil engines 4SA each 6 cyl (with hydraulic coupling) 700 BHP Blackstone & Co Ltd, Stanford (Made 1960, Fitted 1970)
VASSILIKI from 2-2-1970 to 16-12-1970. Owner : Kavathas.
ALEXANDROS from 16-12-1970 to 14-2-2005. Owner : Kavathas & Venetis (early), Kavathas, Venetis & Gikas (Lloyd's Register 1979-80)

Ο Lloyd's Register αναφέρει "launched as VASSILIKI K" δηλαδή μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ προτού αποπερατωθεί.
Lloyd's Register reports "launched as VASSILIKI K" which means she was renamed ALEXANDROS before her completion.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία του πλοίου. Επίτρεψε μου όμως μία απορία.




> Ο Lloyd's Register αναφέρει "launched as VASSILIKI K" δηλαδή μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ προτού αποπερατωθεί.


Η λέξη _"Launch"_ που ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείται ή τι σημαίνει, πως μεταφράζεται - μεταφέρεται στην γλώσσα μας ??? Ρωτάω διότι με τα ομολογουμένως ελλιπή μου αγγλικά, το _"launched as VASSILIKI K"_ θα το μετάφραζα _"καθελκύστηκε ως ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ"_. Σε καθελκύσεις μάλιστα πλοίων (π.χ. σε φωτό στο shipspotting) επανειλημμένως έχω διαβάσει την λεζάντα _"Launching of (this ship)"_.

----------


## npapad

> Νεκτάριε ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία του πλοίου. Επίτρεψε μου όμως μία απορία.
> 
> 
> 
> Η λέξη _"Launch"_ που ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείται ή τι σημαίνει, πως μεταφράζεται - μεταφέρεται στην γλώσσα μας ??? Ρωτάω διότι με τα ομολογουμένως ελλιπή μου αγγλικά, το _"launched as VASSILIKI K"_ θα το μετάφραζα _"καθελκύστηκε ως ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ"_. Σε καθελκύσεις μάλιστα πλοίων (π.χ. σε φωτό στο shipspotting) επανειλημμένως έχω διαβάσει την λεζάντα _"Launching of (this ship)"_.


Γιώργο η λέξη launched έχει ακριβώς τη σημασία που αναφέρεις (καθέλκυση). Όταν βλέπουμε "Launched as ..." σε μια ναυτιλιακή database σημαίνει ότι το πλοίο καθελκύστηκε με κάποιο όνομα και αποπερατώθηκε με κάποιο άλλο. Αυτό τον τρόπο αναφοράς τον χρησιμοποιεί και ο Lloyd's Register και η Miramar και το Greek Shipping Directory. Που σημαίνει ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν δούλεψε με το όνομα ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ. Αν πάρουμε υπόψη μας και την προσθήκη συνεταίρου στους ιδιοκτήτες πιθανότατα να άρχισε να κατασκευάζεται και να μην έφταναν τα χρήματα για την αποπεράτωση οπότε μπήκε ο συνέταιρος και άλλαξε και το όνομα ώστε να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Νεκτάριε ευχαριστώ, ήσουν διαφωτιστικός με την έννοια του όρου "Launched *as*...." και ομολογώ πως δεν τον γνώριζα μέχρι σήμερα. Ωστόσο, από την στιγμή που δεν είναι γνωστό το αν όταν καθελκύστηκε ως ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ είχε αποπερατωθεί ή όχι (υπό την πλήρη έννοια της λέξης "αποπεράτωση") νομίζω πως η πιό σωστή απόδοση θα ήταν "μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ προτού πρωτοδρομολογηθεί". Αυτό ήταν το σημείο που με μπέρδεψε... 

Από εκεί και πέρα, σίγουρα δεν είναι πρωτοφανές, είτε το να ξεκινάει η ναυπήγηση ενός πλοίου με άλλο όνομα και με άλλο να καθελκύεται, είτε η αλλαγή του ονόματος να γίνεται μετά την καθέλκυση του, έχουμε πολλά παραδείγματα και για διάφορους λόγους.

----------


## npapad

> Φίλε μου Νεκτάριε ευχαριστώ, ήσουν διαφωτιστικός με την έννοια του όρου "Launched *as*...." και ομολογώ πως δεν τον γνώριζα μέχρι σήμερα. Ωστόσο, από την στιγμή που δεν είναι γνωστό το αν όταν καθελκύστηκε ως ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ είχε αποπερατωθεί ή όχι (υπό την πλήρη έννοια της λέξης "αποπεράτωση") νομίζω πως η πιό σωστή απόδοση θα ήταν "μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ προτού πρωτοδρομολογηθεί". Αυτό ήταν το σημείο που με μπέρδεψε... 
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, σίγουρα δεν είναι πρωτοφανές, είτε το να ξεκινάει η ναυπήγηση ενός πλοίου με άλλο όνομα και με άλλο να καθελκύεται, είτε η αλλαγή του ονόματος να γίνεται μετά την καθέλκυση του, έχουμε πολλά παραδείγματα και για διάφορους λόγους.


Αν είχε αποπερατωθεί λογικά θα ανέφεραν "renamed" δηλαδή μετονομασία μια και θα μιλούσαμε πλέον για ένα ολοκληρωμένο πλοίο. Στα χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με τις ναυτιλιακές databases, όταν αναφέρουν "launched as..." (καθέλκυση) ή "completed as..." (αποπεράτωση) σε ένα πλοίο, αναφέρονται ΠΑΝΤΑ σε ημιτελή πλοία. Στα αποπερατωμένα χρησιμοποιούν το "renamed". Γι' αυτό πιστεύω ότι το πλοίο ήταν ακόμα ημιτελές όταν μετονομάστηκε...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Respect !!!_ Δεν διαθέτω ούτε καν το 10% της πείρας σου τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την ορολογία που χρησιμοποιούν οι ναυτιλιακές databases και την γενικότερη λειτουργία τους.

----------


## npapad

> _Respect !!!_ Δεν διαθέτω ούτε καν το 10% της πείρας σου τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την ορολογία που χρησιμοποιούν οι ναυτιλιακές databases και την γενικότερη λειτουργία τους.


Γιώργο μου, η ομορφιά σε ένα site σαν το δικό μας είναι ότι έχοντας γνώσεις σε διαφορετικούς τομείς ο καθένας μας, μαθαίνουμε όλοι τελικά. Και εγώ αντίστοιχα μαθαίνω καθημερινά από όλους εσάς που είσαστε εξπέρ στους τομείς σας ! Αντιπαραβολές στοιχείων και γνώσεων και βρίσκουμε πάντα την άκρη !

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι αυτό που λένε........έκαστος στο είδος του και ο Λουμίδης στους καφέδες. :Victorious:

----------

